# new to live plants... plant help?



## asb89 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am fairly new to live plants in my aquarium. I purchased these two at my local pet store, they said these are some of the easiest plants to care for. I have not used any plant fertilizer . I have had the plants for about 8 days now. I have noticed the one on the left has began to turn brown on some of the leafs also the one on the right has lost a couple leafs. My lighting consists of two compact fluorescent 10 W bulbs. I have a few questions what kind of plants are these? Is my lighting sufficient for these plants? Why are the leafs dieing/ falling off? And do these plants require fertilizer? 

The link below should take you to a picture of my plants. Thanks for the help!

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...143&sads=oKYJZnKOtrIO0h25fj_8O-BmRxM&sadssc=1


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry but your link didn't work...did the shop owner give you the species name for the plants you bought...if they are going to sell it , then they had better be able to tell you exactly what it is.....
some of my favorite plants are cryptocoryne , anubias , java fern and java moss , and aponogetons...they do not require fertilizers or special lighting or co2 injection...a decently stocked aquarium will provide just about all of their nutritional needs..


----------

